# N gauge vehicles?



## Kevin L (Mar 10, 2011)

Has anyone a good source of N gauge vehicles of all types - sedans, pickups, etc.I'm going to need a bunch,perhaps 50-100. At $12-14 a pair at the hobby shop, that isn't an option.

They used to market bags of tiny cars, but most toy stores won't handle them any longer due to their swallowability by tots. Some far east manufacturers make them for the wholesale market. What'd be even better is vintage types, for the steam era portion of my proposed layout. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

I always check EBay first - Steve

http://cgi.ebay.ca/100lot-Model-Aut...529710?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2c5c62a52e


----------

